# Anyone else have a big bump standing up then it goes flat when lying down?



## AlwaysPraying

I have a big bump and I'm 17 weeks. But when I lie down its pretty flat! I don't remember this one way or another from last time. I just read somewhere that they could start measuring the belly size around now and it occurred to me that my belly is flat when Im on my back.


----------



## amotherslove

lol mine goes flatish too :)


----------



## BunnySE

I've heard that whats there when you lay down is the more accurate measurement of the tummy-- what is there when you stand up is mostly a combination of your organs and belly fat/storage. When you think about it, it makes sense that your belly can't possibly be ALL baby =)


----------



## AlwaysPraying

BunnySE said:


> I've heard that whats there when you lay down is the more accurate measurement of the tummy-- what is there when you stand up is mostly a combination of your organs and belly fat/storage. When you think about it, it makes sense that your belly can't possibly be ALL baby =)


Oh yes I totally agree. That's why I wonder how by baby and my uterus really is. I thought i was huge but laying down apparently I'm not as big as I thought!


----------



## rjm09

Every week the bump gets noticeably bigger and bigger! It still isn't as big when i'm laying down, but it's still there. I can imagine that everything is just dispersing more inside you and when you stand, it hangs moreso out. I'm sure not having as firm stomach muscles as the first time, is making my stomach look bigger standing up too.


----------



## mummof1

Me!!! I think because I am still bloating so much after meals


----------



## minties

Mine used to still vanish at 40 weeks when I lay down last time! Still measured accurately with ther fundal height though.


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: I just said to my husband the other night, look when I lay down I don't even look pregnant!! It is pretty crazy isn't it!!


----------



## Mia Evan

My belly would be flat when lying down more so in first trimester. Ever since I sort of "popped" in the last few weeks, I still see a small bump when lying down. Haha in fact, when sleeping on my side, my bump is sorta pushed to one side. When I get up in the morning, I purposely get up really really slowly because I keep thinking baby needs to slide back into the centre position!


----------



## Inoue

Me too! I have a little bump when lying down then comes back quite nicely if I lay on my side or stand up. Baby (for me) is still quite low, approx few cm from bikini line so bump must be more top of uterus and internal organs getting squished. Totally normal, although I do wake up forgetting that im pregnant :haha: x


----------



## miss cakes

everythings flatter when you lay down especially boobs very annoying! lol x


----------

